# HMPK x HM?



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a HMPK gal that I want to breed but the only guy w colors close to hers is a HM. Can I do this mix and will I get mostly HMPK then? I get a little iffy when mixing tail types...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Some people believe that crossing HMPK with longfin HM, will give you HM's with strong rays. While this is true, you should also get some that are between HMPK and HM, and some HMPK in the bunch.
Who's the pair you're thinking about spawning?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I haven't fully decided hah. I want to make sure the mix will produce some good looking spawn. The plakat I wanted to breed is Dottie, a red/black/white marble. I don't know who I should cross w since most of my males have blue coloring...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Result of probable fin form - I double Beat2020. As for colors, Dottie sounds like a multi color so you will probably get multi colors no matter what color you breed her with.

Personally, I don't like mixing any kind of red to any non red color unless I think I need (theoretically) its genetic. Working with multiple genetic codes is often confusing - you need to know their exact back ground to create what you want/specific color or pattern.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

That's exactly why I was hesitant about mixing her w any of my males. I don't like to mix red w non red either. I could see a sloppy outcome. What could red mix w? I might just have to move her to "pet" status in my sorority hah.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is Dottie. Her black areas are expanding. I'm on my iPhone so I couldn't put the photo in here nicely lol.

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5373326189/sizes/m/


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

First of all, I am no expert on betta genetics. Anyway, from my limited understanding, you should get long finned hm from that cross unless the hm carries shortfin. Long fin hm is dominant over short fin hmpk. Many marbles carry what is termed non-red if that helps. A betta that carries nonred will make the red marble off or turn yellow or orange later. You should get HMPK(short fin) back with sibling crosses or crossing ofspring back to the HMPK parent.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

TBH, I've never experimented with reds. But Dottie's look recessive. What is her basic color, before her marble-ing. If it's a dark color, then you could probably mix her to blue (many I know mix blue to black and melano). On the other hand if you want to be safe, keep her as a pet (she doesn't show specific pattern).


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've decided it's too difficult to guarantee quality fry w Dottie. I'll stick to crossing my yellow HMPK w a HM if I really want. But for now that all is on hold as I try to get my yellow HMPK started spawning. I got another sibling pair to work w my existing pair. Helios (RIP) was suppose to be the other male


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Helios didn't make it? :-( Disregard my last PM, I wish I could have helped him a little sooner.


----------

